# Whats your favorite Chaos Legion?



## Brother_Azrael (Apr 22, 2008)

im pretty new to chaos marines but i really like the emperors children color scheme... death legion seem to appeal to me more in terms of fluff tho...how about you?


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Most of you have proberbly never heard of this one. (unless you have the chaos codex)
Hakanors reavers, I think they have a great paint job.


----------



## Brother_Azrael (Apr 22, 2008)

LJT_123 said:


> Most of you have proberbly never heard of this one. (unless you have the chaos codex)
> Hakanors reavers, I think they have a great paint job.


are they also known as blood reavers?? think i may know them


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

well if its favorite legion, it cant be Hakanors Reavers as they are renegade, theres a difference, and I think you mean _Death Guard_, Azrael. 

Done with my bitching, my favorite is the *Emperor's Children.*


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Mine's Night Lords  (it's the Batman army )


----------



## Brother_Azrael (Apr 22, 2008)

Lol Death Guard sorry...Emps Children are sweet...dunno much bout the fluff though... you kno any off the top of your head? also dont mind the Thousand Sons or Black Legion


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Brother_Azrael said:


> Lol Death Guard sorry...Emps Children are sweet...dunno much bout the fluff though... you kno any off the top of your head? also dont mind the Thousand Sons or Black Legion


Well if you wanna know Primarch and such, their Primarch is Fulgrim, who is now posessed and a DP. They follow the pleasure god Slaanesh ( you prolly alrdy know this). Just ask me whatever you want to know, Ill be happy to help! :biggrin: And of course they have Noisemarines who have sonic weaponry, you can tell who my favorite is just by looking at my username.


----------



## Brother_Azrael (Apr 22, 2008)

NoiseMarine said:


> Well if you wanna know Primarch and such, their Primarch is Fulgrim, who is now posessed and a DP. They follow the pleasure god Slaanesh ( you prolly alrdy know this). Just ask me whatever you want to know, Ill be happy to help! :biggrin: And of course they have Noisemarines who have sonic weaponry, you can tell who my favorite is just by looking at my username.


hmmm sonic weaponry?? that sounds interesting please...tell me more


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Iron Warriors and Word Bearers for the win!!!!


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

world eaters for thier bad-ass-ness


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

IRON WITHIN IRON WITHOUT!!!! Iron Warrior FTW, these guys will tear anything down.

next in line has got to be Word Bearers, and that's a close second


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Favorite's got to be the Word Bearers. Their fluff is some of the best, from what I've read of it. Colour scheme isn't bad either.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Thousand Sons.

Honorable mentions to the Alpha Legion and Word Bearers.


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

Alpha legion all they way. They have rad fluff in my opinion and my slightly modified paint scheme looks rad.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

Iron Warriors and World eaters FTW!


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Thousand Sons (Of course :so_happy.

Next would be Alpha Legion...


----------



## chaos vince (Jun 10, 2008)

black legion. the best of the best!


----------



## Casual_T (Jan 2, 2008)

1k sons are the best. easily


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

World Eaters

1k Sons come in second


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The Thousand Sons, by far, are the best of the "traitor" Legions. They're sort of the Darth Vaders of the 40k universe-- misunderstood heroes pushed over the edge, forced down the path they walk by external manipulations. Combine that with their excellent color scheme and iconography, and the amount you can read into Magnus' character (He's Odin, by the way, for those of you who know anything about Norse mythology-- an odd thing, to be sure, given the very Egyptian/Gnostic appearance that the Thousand Sons tend to display) just sort of makes them by far the most interesting of the lot. 

They've also got the best battle-cry, for lack of a better term, to boot-- a ghostly voice on the wind that whispers "All is dust."


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

Probably in this order

1. Death Guard
2. Thousand Sons
3. World Eaters 
4. Emperor's Children


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Night Lords - Dark Blue with Gold Trim FTW!!!,
unless theres a CSM legion that is Green and Gold...


----------



## Sister Sin (Nov 27, 2007)

World Eaters. There really isn't anyone else to compare with them.

When it absolutely, positively must be slaughtered overnight; the World Eaters.

Sister Sin


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I will give you three guesses as to who I like the best but you will only need one


----------



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

T-Sons rule, baby!

:victory:


----------



## geryon (Sep 28, 2008)

Emperor's Children with a close second being Death Guard.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Night Lord, I love their dark background and the fact that they sneak about.


----------



## Gul Torgo (Mar 31, 2008)

Emperor's Children. I love the fluff of Fulgrim, the role they played in Horus's attack on Terra, and the idea of sonic weapons.

And the birth pangs of their patron god RIPPED A MASSIVE HOLE IN THE FABRIC OF THE GALAXY. This badass fact cannot be overstated. The Fall of the Eldar might just be the coolest bit of fluff in the game.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Word Bearers for me.

My first CSM army and I still have a soft spot for them.


----------



## Urban Cannibal (Sep 19, 2007)

Alpha Legion, every time. Mysterious, enigmatic and fascinating.

Second would be the Iron Warriors, the first CSM army I ever collected.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> I will give you three guesses as to who I like the best but you will only need one


Uh... Death Guard?

World Eaters for me. Love the Preheresy colour, loved the old 13 attack Daemon Prince from 6th Edition, but not too keen on them being Chaos.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Gotta love the Iron Warriors color scheme...but the Alpha Legion has some pretty psychadelic colors too


----------



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

black legion!
night lords after that


----------



## Air Meister (Nov 19, 2008)

Riandro said:


> world eaters for thier bad-ass-ness


heck yeah they are awesome Angron Kharn and a shiteload of zerkers make some great fluff and they mash things up in CC


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Word Bearers.. the subjugation of entire planets to build temples and altars to Chaos Undivided is fantastic. Their complete faith in the Word of Lorgar and their willingness to die for what is written is awesome. Not to mention it was a Word Bearer that brought Horus to light of the False Emperor's plans and caused him to succumb to Chaos just makes that legion incredible... Gawd I love 'em.


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

Mine would have to be thousand sons followed closely by world eaters.


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

Iron within, Iron Without


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Emperors Children for me. I first loved Iron Warriors but after painting a few noise marines i Was draw into Slaanesh and there awesome colour scheme. My whole IW army is in the process of turning to Slaanesh.
I mean how can you not like Sonic Weapons.
Also Lucious is just badass my favorite character in the HH books.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

yup Lucius is definately a bad ass guy!


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

World Eaters, followed by Thousand Sons...


----------



## ShadowMatt (Sep 9, 2008)

After reading "Legion" by Dan Abnett it's got to be Alpha Legion for me, for their cool colour scheme and downright sneakiness.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Night Lords. Sort of Batman/G-Unit, driving (sailing? Floating?) by in their Space Ships, going "Mother-Fucker, you're next". And a planet goes "Oh shit", and capitulates.


----------



## Loran (Dec 20, 2007)

Word Bearers followed closely by Emperor's Children. Can't really say which is the best, the feeling changes all the time  And can't even go to the "well, which army do you play?"-argument as I've got armies for every original Chaos and Imperial Space Marine Legion (yes, I know they're not Legions for the Imperium anymore).

- Loran


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Has to be the Word Bearers and the Red Corsairs for me


----------



## Stoney_fish (Dec 5, 2008)

WORD BEARERS

Dark apostle's are just devious


----------



## Captain Roy (Feb 6, 2008)

My Favorite Chaos Space Marine Legion Are

1. Iron Warriors
2. Alpha Legion
3. Death Shadows 
4. World Eaters
5. The Purge


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Vanchet said:


> Mine's Night Lords


Night Lords rule, hell these guys didn't even bother waiting for the Horus Heresy before they went bad, though I also like Iron Warriors.


----------



## Johnathanswift (Sep 30, 2008)

I don't play chaos but as far as colour schemes go I like the Night Lords.


----------



## Gul Torgo (Mar 31, 2008)

Just to nag a bit, but guys like the Red Corsairs are not Legions. A Chaos Legion is one of the Space Marine legions who fell to Chaos during the Horus Heresy. They include

Black legion
World Eaters
Death Guard
Emperor's Children
Night Lords
Alpha Legion
Iron Warriors
Thousand Sons
Word Bearers


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Guess 

Death Guard for life.


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

The Cadian 8th for always stomping a mud hole in those heretical naysayers....ooopps wrong thread...:laugh:


----------



## XV8crisis (Jul 31, 2008)

Death Guard and Thousand Sons.

Not too big on Word Bearers, quite like the Emperor's Children.

ANyway, why am I even posting here? Chaos is wrong and all who have anything to do with it shall be purged with the holy fire of the emperor!


----------



## XV8crisis (Jul 31, 2008)

pchandler43 said:


> The Cadian 8th for always stomping a mud hole in those heretical naysayers....ooopps wrong thread...:laugh:


Cadians rule! Used to have a 1,500 point army - The Cadian 33rd. Go massed firepower!


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

*ALL IS DUST!!!*

Thousand Sons win, hands down.

Runner up is Red Corsairs, just because they're pirates. Who, as we all know, are inherently AWESOME. (Even though they're not technically a legion)

If i had to pick an actual legion it'd have to be the Night lords, but I'm not doing another Blue/Gold army. Bullocks to that.

My $0.0186 cdn


----------

